# Norwegian: Hvit januar



## winenous

Jeg har nylig sett uttrykket "hvit januar". Jeg skjønner hva det betyr, men hvorfor "hvit"? Brukes ordet ellers i sammenheng med avhold?


----------



## Svenke

Ja, _hvit dag _og _hvit uke _er tidsrom uten alkoholinntak, så det kan være det som er meint.


----------



## winenous

Svenke said:


> Ja, _hvit dag _og _hvit uke _er tidsrom uten alkoholinntak, så det kan være det som er meint.


Takk for det. 

Da jeg prøvde å google "hvit januar", fant jeg ingenting om bruk av fargen hvit. Men her er noen teorier angående Hvit uke


----------



## serbianfan

Jeg regner med at det dreier seg om alkohol her, men i og med at det blir færre og færre "white Christmases" mange steder i Norge kunne man kanskje si: "Vi fikk ingen hvit jul i år, men nå får vi en hvit januar i hvert fall".


----------



## winenous

"Dry January" in England tilsvarer den norske "hvit januar". Men meteorologisk sett, få vi sjelden "dry January" in England


----------



## raumar

Det er mulig vi har fått uttrykket "hvit uke" (og dermed også hvit måned, dag osv) fra Sverige. Ifølge svensk Wikipedia stammer uttrykket fra en kampanje som Systembolaget (det svenske Vinmonopolet) gjennomførte på 1970-tallet. "Hvit" skal ha blitt brukt fordi fargen symboliserer renhet og uskyld. 
Vit vecka – Wikipedia


----------



## winenous

raumar said:


> Det er mulig vi har fått uttrykket "hvit uke" (og dermed også hvit måned, dag osv) fra Sverige. Ifølge svensk Wikipedia stammer uttrykket fra en kampanje som Systembolaget (det svenske Vinmonopolet) gjennomførte på 1970-tallet. "Hvit" skal ha blitt brukt fordi fargen symboliserer renhet og uskyld.
> Vit vecka – Wikipedia


Takk igjen for hjelpen. "Hvit" som symbol for renhet og uskyld var egentlig det jeg kom på selv, da jeg først begynte å lure . Også forbindelse med "White Chistmas" nevnt i Wikipedia, særlig når det gjelder "hvit januar".


----------



## PoulBA

Der fandtes, og findes muligvis stadig, en engelsk kristen afholdsbevægelse, stiftet 1876, ved navn White Ribbon Association, og jeg er stødt på omtale af Little White-Ribboners, som så er dem der har aflagt afholdenhesløfte og bærer et hvidt bånd som tegn herpå, i skønlitteratur. Mig bekendt findes "hvid uge" ikke som etableret begreb på dansk (men det kan naturligvis skyldes uvidenhed fra min side).


----------



## serbianfan

Man kan finne en del om White Ribbon Association på Wikipedia. Viktig å påpeke at den var britisk, ikke engelsk - avholdsbevegelsen har alltid stått sterkt i Skottland, og tidligere var det mange skotter som 'took the pledge' (lovet å avstå fra alkohol). Vet ikke riktig hvordan situasjonen er i dag.


----------



## winenous

Interesting to learn that in another time/place white was also associated with abstinence.



serbianfan said:


> Man kan finne en del om White Ribbon Association på Wikipedia. Viktig å påpeke at den var britisk, ikke engelsk - avholdsbevegelsen har alltid stått sterkt i Skottland, og tidligere var det mange skotter som 'took the pledge' (lovet å avstå fra alkohol).


Though, despite its original name, that particular organisation was mainly English: Our History - White Ribbon

Unless we find someone who was directly involved with the Systembolaget when they decided to call it "vit vecka", I guess we can never really be sure about why that name was chosen. But I think its Swedish origins give another possible clue - "vit vecka" is alliterative in Swedish, and promoters know that alliterative phrases catch on better and persist well.

(Apologies for switching to English, but I suddenly found it difficult to express myself in Norwegian)


----------



## serbianfan

On the subject of alliterative phrases, I notice on the WRA website that there was a "Go Sober for October" campaign last year.


----------



## PoulBA

Kære Serbianfan, med al respekt er det næppe "vigtigt at påpege" at WRA er britisk fremfor engelsk når man blot vil henlede opmærksomheden på en mulig sammenhæng mellem afholdsbevægelser forskellige steder og sammenfald eller afsmitning i ordvalg, altså hvid.


----------



## serbianfan

OK, Poul. Etter å ha bodd og undervist i engelsk i Norge i mange år, har jeg en tendens til å "se rødt" når skandinaver snakker om "England" istedenfor "Storbritannia" eller "UK".


----------



## AutumnOwl

winenous said:


> Interesting to learn that in another time/place white was also associated with abstinence.
> 
> 
> Though, despite its original name, that particular organisation was mainly English: Our History - White Ribbon
> 
> Unless we find someone who was directly involved with the Systembolaget when they decided to call it "vit vecka", I guess we can never really be sure about why that name was chosen. But I think its Swedish origins give another possible clue - "vit vecka" is alliterative in Swedish, and promoters know that alliterative phrases catch on better and persist well.
> 
> (Apologies for switching to English, but I suddenly found it difficult to express myself in Norwegian)


The White Ribbon /Vita Bandet  have been active in Sweden since 1901, and worked very active for sobriety, so it would have been wellknown to those in the Systenbolaget who began the slogan "Ta en vit vecka". Historik - Vita Bandet


----------

